# trade idea



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

New York trades: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes) 
PG Charlie Ward (5.2 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 
New York receives: C Iakovos Tsakalidis (7.3 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 23.6 minutes) 
PG Stephon Marbury (20.4 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 8.1 apg in 38.9 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (12.0 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.2 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and +4.2 apg. 

Phoenix trades: C Iakovos Tsakalidis (7.3 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 23.6 minutes) 
PG Stephon Marbury (20.4 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 8.1 apg in 38.9 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (12.0 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.8 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 82 games) 
PG Charlie Ward (5.2 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 63 games) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.2 ppg, +1.6 rpg, and -4.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

knick starting line up
pg marbury
sg houston
sf hardaway
pf dice
c tskalidas

phoenix starting lineup
pg ward or milt palacio
sg spree
sf marion
pf kurt
c outlaw

i think this would be a good trade for both teams because marbury does not fit in phoenix as does sprewell in new york. phoenix also guts a rising star in thomas in which he will be able to play his natural position as the knicks get a declining superstar in hardaway but they get a center in tsakalidas.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

would be great for both teams... but alas, a pipe dream...


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *knickman5000 *
> New York trades: PF Kurt Thomas (13.9 ppg, 9.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.8 minutes)
> PG Charlie Ward (5.2 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 16.8 minutes)
> SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes)
> ...



Pheonix gets left with no point or center. Plus the thing wrong with Pheonix last year was that there was no chemistry. Penny and Starbury don't like eachother. They never speak to each other. They will not get dealt together. Believe me.


----------



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats true that marbaury does not get along with hardaway but were has marbaury got along with? not in minesota with tom gugliota and kg or in nj with kittles and van horn


----------

